# Re: [EVDL] 96v (16x6v) 21600wh VS 156v (13x12v) 21840wh (one more question)



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 96v (16x6v) 21600wh VS 156v (13x12v) 21840wh (one more question)*

> =

> Hey John, =

> =

> Thanks for the great explanation. I've been reading this from the sideli=
nes. It seems to me that Peurket's really makes lead batteries a PITA to us=
e. If it weren't for the cheap initial purchase price compared to other bat=
teries, I bet we'd all be using something else.
> =

> I toyed with the idea of putting NiCd's in my car but I couldn't seem to =
pack enough BB600's in to achieve the same voltage that I get with my 8v's.=
The immunity to cold, and longevity seemed to outweigh the hassles of wate=
ring so many batteries.

Pack voltage alone doesn't tell you much about a car's performance or range=
. You could get better range and performance with a lower voltage pack, if =
it could produce more current ( and had higher total watt-hour capacity). =


After all, you could buy and install a couple of hundred NiCad AA cells, an=
d you'd have lots of voltage, but, it wouldn't drive the car very far or fa=
st ( or, at all)

As to voltage sag, I'm no expert on NiCads, but I believe they generally ha=
ve low internal resistance, and so might have less voltage sag than flooded=
lead acid batteries.

Phil Marino

> =

> Hm...maybe I should have done it after all. Here's a question- Do NiCd's =
suffer from the same amount of voltage sag when you load them? I don't know=
what the internal resistance is vs. Pba batteries.
> =

> Thanks.
> _______________________________
> Message: 4
> Date: Sun, 06 Jul 2008 17:46:23 -0400
> From: Neon John =

> Subject: Re: [EVDL] 96v (16x6v) 21600wh VS 156v (13x12v) 21840wh
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List =

> Message-ID: =

> Content-Type: text/plain; charset=3Dus-ascii
> =

> (snip)
> =

> ________________________________
> =

> Rich A.
> Maryland
> http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/371.html
> http://patriotfuel.blogspot.com/
> =

> =

> =

> =

> _________________________________________________________________
> Making the world a better place one message at a time.
> http://www.imtalkathon.com/?source=3DEML_WLH_Talkathon_BetterPlace
> =

> _______________________________________________
> For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
> For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> =


_________________________________________________________________
It=92s a talkathon =96 but it=92s not just talk.
http://www.imtalkathon.com/?source=3DEML_WLH_Talkathon_JustTalk
_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 96v (16x6v) 21600wh VS 156v (13x12v) 21840wh (one more question)*



> Phil Marino wrote:
> >> It seems to me that Peukert really makes lead batteries a PITA to
> >> use. If it weren't for the cheap initial purchase price compared to
> >> other batteries, I bet we'd all be using something else.
> ...


----------

